# KA24DE rebuild...some Q



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

*KA24DE rebuild...some Q's*

I've got a fair amount of money comming in this summer and had a lot of questions about KA's. I guess this is kind of a lot for my first post, but the people here seem to be very knowlegable.

Ok, first things first. I don't have an extra car to drive while the engine is out and I can't afford to be carless. So, I need an engine. Where could I find a KA24DE from a 97' 240sx and how much would it be? Preferable under 110k Mi. but its not that large of a factor.

Ok, now the rebuild. I am not very knowlegable about engines or cars in general, in my opinion at least, but my father knows a great deal and we also know many proffesional mechanichs that would be more than willing to help us out for little to nothing. Main thing i'm getting at here is: I don't wan't to pay someone to do all of it for me, and I want to learn as much as i can, so i figure what better way than to do it myself. Of course, I will be buying a shop manual to help me out, but i doubt it's going to tell me how to do it all. Anyways...what all parts am I going to need? I am planning on trying to build a tough N/A then slapping a turbo on it when I save up some more money. I'm not sure what type of CR i need to be shooting for, or what kinda of cams or anything, so ANY input/advice would be GREATLY appriciated. Well, here is kind of what my goal is. I want to have something that revs fairly high, has a LOT of a low end power, and can push you back in the seat. Catch is, I want to have a lot of a high end power as well. I was hoping that building a strong N/A with lots of tourqe would help me with the low end, and when I put a turbo on it, my top end would increase significantly.

I know I need a new full gasket set/kit...know any good brands, places to buy, and prices?

Pistons of course. I was thinking Weisco forged pistons, they offer ones with a .5mm overbore that range from 9-1 and 10.5-1 compression. I also found some Arias pistons that were stock bore, but had CR from 9.5-1 up to 11-1. I plan on putting a turbo on the car in the future, so i know somthing like 11-1 wouldnt be good, but, what should i shoot for?

Rods I am having trouble with. I found some Pauter Machine Billit connecting rods that look like a good substitute over stock. I'm not so sure how much rods go into play as far as performance other than stroke, so, much help is needed here. The only thing i am stuggling with on the rods is those PM billits are almost 700 bucks :/

Valves and valve springs. I was thing Ferrea. Dunno how much they are, but they seem high quality. I also beleive there are a couple companies, including ferrea, that will oversize the valves by 1mm. I'm not sure what this will do for performance, and if its worth the extra machining costs, so lots of input if anyone has it, lol.

Cams and cam sprokets. I have heard good things about JWT cams, i believe they make sprokets too. I have NO idea what to look for in cams, i really don't even know what the numbers mean, lol. So, if anyone could explain that too me and give me some advice on cams it would be appriciated.

Head work. I was thinking just a basic port and polish, but i have found a place that will port and polish you head, port you intake manifold, port your TB, and regrind your cams for a fair price. Not so sure what needs to be done with this.

Head and main studs. Found some an ARP kit for this at a good price? Are they a respectable company?

Engine managment. I have heard GREAT things about electromotive TEC3 but it is kind of expensive. Anyone know anything about it or any other managment systems?

Now, on to stuff i have no idea about, lol. I have no idea what CC my fuel injectors need to be, how many GPH my fuel pump should pump out, or pretty much anything to do with any pump, lol. I also was wondering about cranks. I have heard of some aftermarket ones but have yet to find one. Is it worth it to buy those underdrive pully kits? I have heard that they underpower the extras too much and can cause damage in the long run. I think i have got everything figured out as far as intake systems and exhaust, but again, reccomendations are appriciated. I'm not sure if there is anything i am missing, but i wouldn't doubt it if there was.

Couple things left. I know I am looking for a lot of high end power as soon as i put a turbo on it, and turbos offer that as far as i know, but, would a supercharger be just as good? I have a freind who will sell me the stock turbo off his SR20DET, i think its good to 15 PSI. and after all the parts i think i need for putting a turbo on it, it is close to the same price i can get a supercharger for.

Last thing. I know most people think rebuilding a KA for performance is kind of pointless since you can get a SR20DET but i'm not so sure what i should do. I can rebuild the KA just the way i like, as far as i know, for around the same price it is going to cost me for all the crap i need for an sr20 swap, not to mention extra hassle do to pipe distances and harness rewiring. I doubt my KA would have as much potential as the SR, but i am not look to get crazy amounts of power out of it. I hoping after i build it up ill be putting around 200hp/200tq to the wheels, and after turbo/sc application be procducing roughly 250-300 hp/tq to the wheels. Maybe with a huge turbo i could get a lot more power, but again, i am not so sure. 

Well, thanks for reading my long article, and again, i thank you in advance for ANY input you can offer. 

-Journer


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

WOW that's alot of questions! Ya can build a KA to make as much hp as a SR motor on the street and probably more tq. We have one we have been playin with with JE pistons small cams and T3/T4 50 trim turbo. It makes 438whp and 442tq on race gas at 23psi. On pump gas it runs 17psi and around 380whp on the street every day with no problems.


----------



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

se-r-57 said:


> WOW that's alot of questions! Ya can build a KA to make as much hp as a SR motor on the street and probably more tq. We have one we have been playin with with JE pistons small cams and T3/T4 50 trim turbo. It makes 438whp and 442tq on race gas at 23psi. On pump gas it runs 17psi and around 380whp on the street every day with no problems.


what all do u have done to it? specifically if you dont mind  lol


----------



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Sorry got busy. It's a pretty simple setup. Just 8.5 JE pistons on stock cyro treated rods with ARP bolts. The head is port matched and I think the cams are crane(he had them layin around for a couple years). The manifold is a custom almost equal lenth stainless with a t/3t/4 50 trim turbo and tial wastegate. 3 inch exhaust and all that stuff with a greddy intercooler. Jwt ecu 72lb injectors surpra fuel pump. Not a cheap setup but a good bang for the buck. It has 20k miles on it now and is doin great. Were going to studs and steel head gasket to see if it solves some problems under the 23 psi boost on race gas. I think we are lifting the head a little. Anymore ?'s hit me up. We can build ya a twin if ya want. :thumbup:


----------



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

se-r-57 said:


> Sorry got busy. It's a pretty simple setup. Just 8.5 JE pistons on stock cyro treated rods with ARP bolts. The head is port matched and I think the cams are crane(he had them layin around for a couple years). The manifold is a custom almost equal lenth stainless with a t/3t/4 50 trim turbo and tial wastegate. 3 inch exhaust and all that stuff with a greddy intercooler. Jwt ecu 72lb injectors surpra fuel pump. Not a cheap setup but a good bang for the buck. It has 20k miles on it now and is doin great. Were going to studs and steel head gasket to see if it solves some problems under the 23 psi boost on race gas. I think we are lifting the head a little. Anymore ?'s hit me up. We can build ya a twin if ya want. :thumbup:



i might be interested in one if you could build it up...how much would it run me?


----------

